# The Battle of Gorgeous Packaging! Is it Worth The Money?



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy Monday Beauties!​ ​ A few of us here at Specktra Headquarters have been having this debate over our makeup collections and the need to collect everything in pretty packaging. So I wanted to reach out to our fellow makeup enthusiasts and ask: what do you all do when it comes to purchasing makeup in pretty packaging?​ ​ Do you buy everything and hoard the entire collection just because it looks nice or do you skip it and save your money to purchase items that you will use?​ ​ For me, I can answer those questions by reflecting on my purchases from the MAC Cosmetics Prabal Collection Launch. [See the picture below]​ ​ Now, one lipstick from this launch cost $30.00. Of course, the collector in me had to have at least one of them just for the sake of collecting. However, sometimes I wonder if that purchase was really necessary. I mean, yes granted the packaging is very pretty but is it something that we haven't seen before?​ ​ What do you guys think?​ ​ I took a picture of the MAC Prabal Gurung and the Yves Saint Laurent lipstick for comparison purposes.​ ​ ​ 

​


----------



## Monica (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought in to the hype for a long time and bought every lipstick in special edition packaging that I could get my hands on. Then they sat on my shelf never seeing the light of day. I refused to touch them because they were too pretty!! I've moved away from that because it seems like such a shame to hoard a beautiful product and never let it see the light of day like it was intended to! Lipstick is meant to be used!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm of the thought that if I can't use it I won't buy it. There is so much pretty limited edition packaging (especially from MAC) that could tempt me. However if I can't use what's in it what use is it to me. My collection is already out of control without adding every single cute package that grabs my attention.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 29, 2014)

I like special packaging, however I wouldn't buy a product that I didn't like just so I can have the pretty packaging on a shelf. I buy make up to use it, not just to look at it. If a product has a pretty design on it like Camelia de Plume or The Simpsons I take a picture before using it. Having make up that I don't use or don't like to use would bother me and I would see it more as clutter rather than a pretty LE product. Laura Mercier's Spring Eyeshadow/Face palette is absolutely beautiful, but I would only use two out of the six eyeshadows and I overall don't like face and eye products in one palette. I thought about buying it, but having four shadows that I wouldn't use or would have to force myself to use defeats the purpose for me.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 30, 2014)

Monica said:


> I bought in to the hype for a long time and bought every lipstick in special edition packaging that I could get my hands on. Then they sat on my shelf never seeing the light of day. I refused to touch them because they were too pretty!! I've moved away from that because it seems like such a shame to hoard a beautiful product and never let it see the light of day like it was intended to! Lipstick is meant to be used!!


  I'm slowly moving to the light and about to de-stash all of my pretty packaging. I can't believe that it just sits there and collects dust!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm of the thought that if I can't use it I won't buy it. There is so much pretty limited edition packaging (especially from MAC) that could tempt me. However if I can't use what's in it what use is it to me. My collection is already out of control without adding every single cute package that grabs my attention.


  This is so true. Thinking back to the collection from this year alone is insane!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 30, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I like special packaging, however I wouldn't buy a product that I didn't like just so I can have the pretty packaging on a shelf. I buy make up to use it, not just to look at it. If a product has a pretty design on it like Camelia de Plume or The Simpsons I take a picture before using it. Having make up that I don't use or don't like to use would bother me and I would see it more as clutter rather than a pretty LE product. Laura Mercier's Spring Eyeshadow/Face palette is absolutely beautiful, but I would only use two out of the six eyeshadows and I overall don't like face and eye products in one palette. I thought about buying it, but having four shadows that I wouldn't use or would have to force myself to use defeats the purpose for me.


  You have great will power! Btw, I have and love the Camelia de Plume highlighter! It's so pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 31, 2014)

Pretty packaging gets me everytime when I was a lil girl I would ask mom to buy me the pretty things that caught my eye I started carrying a purse when I was 9 years old girly things get me everytime  I don't mind paying extra for pretty packaging if its beautiful to wear and beautiful packaging I'm all in  buyalltheprettypackaging


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 31, 2014)

The same here. Hello Glam I hope 2015 will bring you joy and happiness and .. Buyalltheprettypackaging lol !


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> The same here. Hello Glam I hope 2015 will bring you joy and happiness and .. Buyalltheprettypackaging lol !


awwwwwww thanks dominique happy u feel the same way pretty packaging makes us want to buyalltheprettypackaging lol  Wishing u a blessed New Years


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 31, 2014)

The packaging can be beautiful but if the star product is dodo then its not worth it to me. I want quality inside and out.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 31, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> You have great will power! Btw, I have and love the Camelia de Plume highlighter! It's so pretty!


  My will power is greatly fueled by my ocd hate of clutter, oh and I don't like having dupes of products(unless it's red eyeshadow/eye products, mostly because they are so rare and I love reddish eye products). I also don't want to get to a point where I have so much stuff that I will have a hard time deciding what to wear. Before I bought Camelia de Plumes I thought this will be the _*Highlighter to End All Highlighters*_...sort of...and since then I haven't had a desire to buy any other highlighters... I even skipped Lightscapade and Perfect Topping. I know I'll probably buy some other beautiful highlighter early next year, but this one is just so finely milled and applies effortlessly. 

  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> buyalltheprettypackaging


  I also appreciate pretty packaging!!! It's nice to see all the different designs different brands bring out.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> buyalltheprettypackaging


  Lol! As long as you're getting double use! Have a great new year!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 31, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> The packaging can be beautiful but if the star product is dodo then its not worth it to me. I want quality inside and out.


  Words to live by! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 31, 2014)

mango13 said:


> My will power is greatly fueled by my ocd hate of clutter, oh and I don't like having dupes of products(unless it's red eyeshadow/eye products, mostly because they are so rare and I love reddish eye products). I also don't want to get to a point where I have so much stuff that I will have a hard time deciding what to wear. Before I bought Camelia de Plumes I thought this will be the _*Highlighter to End All Highlighters*_...sort of...and since then I haven't had a desire to buy any other highlighters... I even skipped Lightscapade and Perfect Topping. I know I'll probably buy some other beautiful highlighter early next year, but this one is just so finely milled and applies effortlessly.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


  Have a fantastic new year!!


----------



## itskathleeeen (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll buy the product if I know I'll actually use it. Not worth paying more for pretty packaging if I won't use it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 31, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol! As long as you're getting double use! Have a great new year!


thanks happy new year  Yes the product most definitely have to be up to par but the pretty packaging pulls me in everytime


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 31, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I also appreciate pretty packaging!!! It's nice to see all the different designs different brands bring out.


yes some many I want to   Buyalltheprettypackaging


----------



## Trigger (Jan 1, 2015)

I love pretty packaging but I have to be able to use it. That's a must. Chanel is famous for making beautiful items but I always remind myself at the end of the day I'm buying for the product. Otherwise your just a horder unless your a true makeup collector and I think majority of people aren't.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 1, 2015)

I am such a sucker for pretty packaging (I blame my mummy, anything shiny/sparkly catches her eye and I'd like to believe she passed that on to me! lol), but I think I've gotten better. Alluring Aquatic was the first time I really got eye-happy, but it worked out, because I ended up using everything more than I originally expected to. I was going to get a Prabal Gurung item but it was just so expensive for MAC and the packaging wasn't impressive in person. I'd much rather spend my $32 on YSL any day - that packaging is worth it!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi we'll I buy items in pretty packaging limited ed because I will use those items I hardly buy back ups of items maybe because I cannot afford it ? I don't know  I mean even if I could afford it I don't need two of same rather spend it on another item   I wanted some of the prabal when it came out but I didn't buy nothing I put the money towards other things I wanted  Was bit disappointed as prob just wanted one lippy one gloss maybe  The only collections I have bought lots from was playland and aa loved aa and I use that I'm not frightened of touching my make up just bc it's limited ed  I supose I am careful of not ruining  any design but still use


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yes the product most definitely have to be up to par but the pretty packaging pulls me in everytime


  Haha! I'd love to see some pics of everyone's collection. I'll start putting the buzz in the Specktra teams ear to get that started.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I love pretty packaging but I have to be able to use it. That's a must. Chanel is famous for making beautiful items but I always remind myself at the end of the day I'm buying for the product. Otherwise your just a horder unless your a true makeup collector and I think majority of people aren't.


  Very true. I have one thing from Chanel and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I am such a sucker for pretty packaging (I blame my mummy, anything shiny/sparkly catches her eye and I'd like to believe she passed that on to me! lol), but I think I've gotten better. Alluring Aquatic was the first time I really got eye-happy, but it worked out, because I ended up using everything more than I originally expected to. I was going to get a Prabal Gurung item but it was just so expensive for MAC and the packaging wasn't impressive in person. I'd much rather spend my $32 on YSL any day - that packaging is worth it!


  You hit it right on the head! If the price point of PG wasn't so elevated then it would've been worth it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I supose I am careful of not ruining any design but still use


  AA was amazing. I loved the 3D water droplets on it!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 2, 2015)

Yer I loved aa think it was one of the best  Missed hello kitty


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

I like special packaging, but I'll never buy anything just for the packaging alone. If I don't like the product inside for whatever reason ,it's staying out of my stash. As far as Prabal, I skipped that whole collection because to me everything had been done so many times over the last year that the high markup just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

I keep every single box for all my make-up (Limited edition or not)!! Uses up alot of extra room but I feel anxious if they aren't all in their boxes!!!! x


----------



## beautycool (Jan 4, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I keep every single box for all my make-up (Limited edition or not)!! Uses up alot of extra room but I feel anxious if they aren't all in their boxes!!!! x


   Hi I have kept all my boxes mainly special ones really some of normal packaging they are too  Me n my hubby put a box in the loft lol with all mac boxes in there and nars etc  He said what's in here I said mind your own ( he only have a go at me for putting a big box with empty make up boxes in there )  Then he said no what's in there lol  I said empty boxes he said empty boxes of what  I said make up boxes lol He said why do u really need them I said yes lol For if I sell them  Anyhow it does my head in leaving them in boxes  As it's harder getting everything out of my muji etc with boxes x  I have to go into muju drawer then get my make up out of the box takes uptime lol   It looks pretty though in the muji with packaging


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi I have kept all my boxes mainly special ones really some of normal packaging they are too  Me n my hubby put a box in the loft lol with all mac boxes in there and nars etc  He said what's in here I said mind your own ( he only have a go at me for putting a big box with empty make up boxes in there )  Then he said no what's in there lol  I said empty boxes he said empty boxes of what  I said make up boxes lol He said why do u really need them I said yes lol For if I sell them  Anyhow it does my head in leaving them in boxes  As it's harder getting everything out of my muji etc with boxes x  I have to go into muju drawer then get my make up out of the box takes uptime lol   It looks pretty though in the muji with packaging


  Pff what do men know    That's great!! I feel the same haha- I have mine all colour coordinated from my pinky nudes to my reds to my darker vampy colours!!! (i have one space unfortunately searching for the coveted Rhianna Talk that Talk!!!haha )  x


----------



## beautycool (Jan 4, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Pff what do men know    That's great!! I feel the same haha- I have mine all colour coordinated from my pinky nudes to my reds to my darker vampy colours!!! (i have one space unfortunately searching for the coveted Rhianna Talk that Talk!!!haha )  x


  Exactly  I love the way my hubby buys a lot of tools even though he needs a lot for work etc x And torches he buys mag lights from USA x  Oh we have to go to sears a few times in the states does my head in lol  Always have to travel miles x I can't rember where it is but in FL somewhere lol Eagle ridge mall maybe I dunna x  Anyhow and he has a go at me about my make up lol   I always say to him ONE WORD  TOOLS !!!!!!!!  lol x   Sounds great how you do yours  I just had two lipstick caddies sent to me from Hong Kong via eBay x So I'm in the middle of doing them ATM  Have filled the limiteed ed one up by the collections  And not colours lol I think I may do it by collection then what colour goes next and so on ( sounds good to me ) )) Then the other one had my reds etc all together and so on x   I really want to get the storage from bylgory too I cannot spell it lol


----------



## beautycool (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey what do you start with pinky then nudes then reds ? Then  I think I did mine red pinky nudes I think lol


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 4, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I think I did mine red pinky nudes I think lol


Haha thats so funny, men just don't understand! 

  I do mines: nude, nudey-pinks, pinks, corals, darker pinks, reds, dark reds, and then purples!! 

  x


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a sucker for a pretty package....   And yes that's why I chose that name.  BUT, I'm not foolish enough to buy something b/c it's pretty and not functional.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm a sucker for a pretty package....   And yes that's why I chose that name.  BUT, *I'm not foolish enough to buy something b/c it's pretty and not functional.  *


----------



## beautycool (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm a sucker for a pretty package....   And yes that's why I chose that name.  BUT, I'm not foolish enough to buy something b/c it's pretty and not functional.


   Oh yes I totally agree with you  If the colours won't suit me or I don't like or don't need / not got money for I won't buy  I'm not going to buy it because of the packaging  The most ever I had got from pretty packaging was aa think I bought all lipsticks not all at once lol Hubby got me one and a blush and bronzer i think from his work  And I got the rest  Goddess of the sea I didn't think would suit me I thought why not ( totally not my colour ) but thought it may suit me time to take the five and you know what it did suit me  Very pleased with that oh and I bought one of the Brushes not the eye one the cheek one or is it a highlighter brush   But yep if don't need it I won't buy  Think that's why I missed out on the prabal too even though I just wanted one gloss one lippy but there was other things out then x That I wanted   There was nothing special about it and nothing special about that brush or cheek colour etc   Same with brooke shields I mean I would of liked the eye shadow but nope I stopped myself lol  And I got the warm pallette or cool and thought nope I hardly use that ATM  I'm stopping myself from buying perfect topping I so want it or the other one as never bought them before  And prob would like either one  I have to play it safe with the hubby pmsl  He has four days off again soon  He does four days on four off (12hoyrs)  So I work out if I order on the last two days his off or the first two days his off work and order  It should come whilst his back at work  Because it will have two days to get processed and then four days to make it to me but I bet it end up coming when his off if that makes sense lol Good plan ah !!!! If it works  If not I Just  get moaned at and eye rolls  And stuff and I don't need the hassle but need my make up )))


----------



## winnterbriyanna (Jan 5, 2015)

I LOVE pretty packaging! I knew I was going to purchase the Sephora Pantone palette because of the color of the year being so amazing, and the packaging just so happened to be beautiful! Same with the liquid eyeliner from that collection! The boxes with that rose ombre are just too perfect! I'm also OBSESSED with the Lime Crime Venus palette packaging too! I think now more than ever brands have really stepped up the designs to be more unique and eye catching, that way you'll want to use the product inside more often. I mean hello that UD electric palette is a thing of beauty on the outside and inside. But at the same time, pretty packaging should not mean extra money for me to spend, I'll spend the extra money if the product deserves it.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

winnterbriyanna said:


> I LOVE pretty packaging! I knew I was going to purchase the Sephora Pantone palette because of the color of the year being so amazing, and the packaging just so happened to be beautiful! Same with the liquid eyeliner from that collection! The boxes with that rose ombre are just too perfect! I'm also OBSESSED with the Lime Crime Venus palette packaging too! I think now more than ever brands have really stepped up the designs to be more unique and eye catching, that way you'll want to use the product inside more often. I mean hello that UD electric palette is a thing of beauty on the outside and inside. But at the same time, pretty packaging should not mean extra money for me to spend, I'll spend the extra money if the product deserves it.


   I really want to get The Venus palette (partly for the packaging) but I'm pretty sure it might make me look dead if I don't style them the right way!!


----------



## winnterbriyanna (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I really want to get The Venus palette (partly for the packaging) but I'm pretty sure it might make me look dead if I don't style them the right way!!


  I know what you mean! Check out Batalash's take on the palette, she does a really pretty neutral eye with it! The colors are also really blendable and pigmented nicely. Like it's easy to get the kind of coverage you would want. Leigh Dickson Artistry also has two different looks using the palette too, her and Batalash are on youtube of course


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

winnterbriyanna said:


> I know what you mean! Check out Batalash's take on the palette, she does a really pretty neutral eye with it! The colors are also really blendable and pigmented nicely. Like it's easy to get the kind of coverage you would want. Leigh Dickson Artistry also has two different looks using the palette too, her and Batalash are on youtube of course


  I'll give those both a watch and then hope I can find somewhere with it in stock!! X


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Missed hello kitty


  Aww I personally did as well. I'm hoping MAC does another launch with Hello Kitty some time in the future


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like special packaging, but I'll never buy anything just for the packaging alone. If I don't like the product inside for whatever reason ,it's staying out of my stash. As far as Prabal, I skipped that whole collection because to me everything had been done so many times over the last year that the high markup just wasn't worth it to me.


  I know that i almost got sucked into the entire PG collection knowing that I wouldn't use much in there besides the lipsticks and glosses!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I keep every single box for all my make-up (Limited edition or not)!! Uses up alot of extra room but I feel anxious if they aren't all in their boxes!!!! x


  Haha I used to do that but over the past month I got rid of some of them (only non LE items)! I need more makeup storage!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It looks pretty though in the muji with packaging


  Lol! See we all have our things!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm a sucker for a pretty package....   And yes that's why I chose that name.  BUT, I'm not foolish enough to buy something b/c it's pretty and not functional.


  Lol!!! I just really realized that's why you chose your name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I love it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

winnterbriyanna said:


> I know what you mean! Check out Batalash's take on the palette, she does a really pretty neutral eye with it! The colors are also really blendable and pigmented nicely. Like it's easy to get the kind of coverage you would want. Leigh Dickson Artistry also has two different looks using the palette too, her and Batalash are on youtube of course
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *HIC93*
> ...


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Haha I used to do that but over the past month I got rid of some of them (only non LE items)! I need more makeup storage!


  I don't understand people who throw LE packaging away! :shock: My lipsticks don't look organised without my boxes I can't let them go


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I don't understand people who throw LE packaging away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lipsticks I definitely keep now. For a while I was keeping my perfume boxes and I just didn't have room for them!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lipsticks I definitely keep now. For a while I was keeping my perfume boxes and I just didn't have room for them!


  I drive everyone mad in my house, i even keep the plastic wrapping on my perfume boxes


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 5, 2015)

I enjoy nice packaging, but I'd rather pay regular MAC price for a regular bullet than pay extra for special packaging. Needless to say, Prabal Gurung was a total skip for me. I've been wanting a Chanel or YSL lipstick for a while, so if I'm going to drop $30 on a lipstick, that's what I will get. I do keep all of my lipsticks with special packaging in their boxes, though.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I enjoy nice packaging, but I'd rather pay regular MAC price for a regular bullet than pay extra for special packaging. Needless to say, Prabal Gurung was a total skip for me. I've been wanting a Chanel or YSL lipstick for a while, so if I'm going to drop $30 on a lipstick, that's what I will get. I do keep all of my lipsticks with special packaging in their boxes, though.


  I skipped Prabal Gurung purely (as previously mentioned by someone else) because of the similarity to YSL (Plus none of the colours struck me as particularly individual!). I splashed out on Chanel La Diva when I was on holiday, wore it, and its pretty much the same as Candy Yum Yum: Cant help but keep both though!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I enjoy nice packaging, but I'd rather pay regular MAC price for a regular bullet than pay extra for special packaging. Needless to say, Prabal Gurung was a total skip for me. I've been wanting a Chanel or YSL lipstick for a while, so if I'm going to drop $30 on a lipstick, that's what I will get. I do keep all of my lipsticks with special packaging in their boxes, though.


  I totally understand this and thought the same... then I tried the product...  Every single color looked good, but I agree, next time I'm just going to buy a high end brand.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I keep every single box for all my make-up (Limited edition or not)!! Uses up alot of extra room but I feel anxious if they aren't all in their boxes!!!! x


  Same here


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Same here


  At least I'm not the only crazy one! :drinks: I just can't let go: even if they're in normal packaging!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> At least I'm not the only crazy one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, you're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That's my MAC lippy-box collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep the other boxes (face powder, concealer,...) as well, but they don't fit in/on there.
  Even my brushes (the more expensive ones, like MAC brushes), I keep them in their plastic wrapping...


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, you're not alone :hug:  That's my MAC lippy-box collection :haha:   I keep the other boxes as well, but they don't fit in/on there. Even my brushes (the more expensive ones, like MAC brushes), I keep them in their plastic wrapping...


 I have a little MAC black box with all my little plastic brush wrappers and stuff  in it  :shock: I'm so glad I'm not alone  love your collection, wish I got hold of Kelly Yum Yum!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I have a little MAC black box with all my little plastic brush wrappers and stuff in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're really not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks and it is steadily growing, patiently waiting for Nasty Gal, Toledo, Giambattista Valli, Bao Bao Wan and more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you check the CB for KYY? It's a great shade for summer - such a lovely happy color


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> You're really not :haha:  Thanks and it is steadily growing, patiently waiting for Nasty Gal, Toledo, Giambattista Valli, Bao Bao Wan and more    Did you check the CB for KYY? It's a great shade for summer - such a lovely happy color


  I'm waiting for Nasty Gal to come on the UK site (if it even does!!)  I'm only new so don't have access to the CB yet- will be looking for KYY and TTT when I get access though!! :eyelove:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I'm only new so don't have access to the CB yet- will be looking for KYY and TTT when I get access though!!


  Ah true... just saw that.
  So sorry, you couldn't get your hands on it. I went to the store on the day it launched and was there before they opened bec I thought it'd be hard to get. There was such a hype about these lippies, crazy... 

  I'm currently searching for Runner and Gunner bec I don't want to wait any longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm living in Austria, here it will be released at the beginning of Feb, I guess.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, you're not alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I keep the boxes too! I put them all in a MAC bag though, and put my lipsticks in a lipstick holder. Where'd you get this, though? This is awesome!!!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Ah true... just saw that. So sorry, you couldn't get your hands on it. I went to the store on the day it launched and was there before they opened bec I thought it'd be hard to get. There was such a hype about these lippies, crazy...   I'm currently searching for Runner and Gunner bec I don't want to wait any longer. :haha:  I'm living in Austria, here it will be released at the beginning of Feb, I guess.


  It's a shame that a lot of people overprice when they're reselling purely because they were lucky enough to get hold of them!!  I want all three  yeah I'm thinking it will be the same over here end of January- beginning of February!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> At least I'm not the only crazy one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol that reminded me of Titantic "I'll never let go Jack...never let go"


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I keep the boxes too! I put them all in a MAC bag though, and put my lipsticks in a lipstick holder. Where'd you get this, though? This is awesome!!!


  I keep my lippies in a tupperware box, I don't leave them in their boxes anymore bec opening and closing these boxes every time you take a lippy out ruins them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks! My boyfriend made it for our anniversary last year


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol that reminded me of Titantic "I'll never let go Jack...never let go" :yahoo:


  Replace 'Jack' with 'MAC'  and that phrase will be true


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I keep my lippies in a tupperware box, I don't leave them in their boxes anymore bec opening and closing these boxes every time you take a lippy out ruins them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww pics later? That was sweet of him!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I want all three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's true and that's the reason why I would never buy make up on ebay, you also never know what you're gonna get. Sometimes they're even fakes.
  These nice people on specktra often sell them for a reasonable price. I've never bought something on here but I think I will soon. Seems to be a good way to get the things you're searching for.
  I've seen many lippies that would cost more if I bought them here in Austria even with shipping(!).


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Replace 'Jack' with 'MAC' and that phrase will be true


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I keep my lippies in a tupperware box, I don't leave them in their boxes anymore bec opening and closing these boxes every time you take a lippy out ruins them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You lucky girl!! My boyfriend is sick of makeup talk, that's why I had to join Specktra


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol that reminded me of Titantic "I'll never let go Jack...never let go"


  Made me think of the TF lips and boys collection - the life of a lipstick addict


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

This was in one of the bags where I put the empty boxes. Imagine how excited I was to find those lashes and the Hibiscus Kiss!!! My BU of KYY was also there, it's like Christmas! haha!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> You lucky girl!! My boyfriend is sick of makeup talk, that's why I had to join Specktra


  That's also why I joined Specktra (and started a blog), I didn't want to annoy him anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  He's fine with it if I don't tell him every little detail about new collections or products I like.
He's noticed that it's a thing I really like and enjoy so I guess he accepts it and supports me in his own way which is really nice of him


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Awww pics later? That was sweet of him!


  You mean of my tupperware storage box? 
It really was


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> This was in one of the bags where I put the empty boxes. Imagine how excited I was to find those lashes and the Hibiscus Kiss!!! My BU of KYY was also there, *it's like Christmas*! haha!








  You got some nice things there! I wish I was into MAC when the Riri collection(s) came out.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> :haha:   You got some nice things there! I wish I was into MAC when the Riri collection(s) came out.


  So do I! Been searching for TTT for foreverrrrrrrrr :shock:


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> :frenz:





Periodinan said:


> Made me think of the TF lips and boys collection - the life of a lipstick addict :haha:


  Don't even get me started on the the TF Lips and Boys! I wanted them ALLLLLLL but they're so tiny and not worth the money


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> So do I! Been searching for TTT for foreverrrrrrrrr







  I'd love to get Heaux for a good price


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Don't even get me started on the the TF Lips and Boys! I wanted them ALLLLLLL but they're so tiny and not worth the money


  So true! I would have bought just one or maybe two bec it's really a lot of money for the amount of product you get. As always: you don't just pay for the product you also pay for the brand.
I was about to order some but then I saw they didn't have Stavros anymore.
So I got some of the NARS Audacious lippies instead


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> :frenz:





Periodinan said:


> :support:  I'd love to get Heaux for a good price


  Got my fingers crossed for us :frenz:


----------



## madameb (Jan 6, 2015)

Love your stand peridonian! I wish I had always kept my boxes now


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

madameb said:


> Love your stand peridonian! I wish I had always kept my boxes now


  Thanks! I'll tell my boyfriend


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> :support:  I'd love to get Heaux for a good price


  I hope Mac brings Heaux back. It is such a pretty color.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> This was in one of the bags where I put the empty boxes. Imagine how excited I was to find those lashes and the Hibiscus Kiss!!! My BU of KYY was also there, it's like Christmas! haha!


  :stars:  Sweet!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Don't even get me started on the the TF Lips and Boys! I wanted them ALLLLLLL but they're so tiny and not worth the money


  I thought I was the only one that felt that way.  They are overpriced IMO.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt that way.  They are overpriced IMO.


  Lord no. Tiny little things. I'd rather buy an Audacious lipstick than one of those.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Lord no. Tiny little things. I'd rather buy an Audacious lipstick than one of those.


  Me too. I feel the same way. I would rather buy TWO Mac lipsticks or one full-size Nars Audacious lipstick OR SEVEN ColorPop lipsticks or liners.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt that way.  They are overpriced IMO.


  So overpriced!!! They're lovely but not worth the price


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> So overpriced!!! They're lovely but not worth the price


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2015)

I do keep most of my items in their packaging/ boxes because they make awkward items easy to store. Especially my MAC lipsticks. They sit in storage easier in the box and the name is on the top. So instead of storing them boxless and upside down I store them right side up and I can see the color name.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do keep most of my items in their packaging/ boxes because they make awkward items easy to store. Especially my MAC lipsticks. They sit in storage easier in the box and the name is on the top. So instead of storing them boxless and upside down I store them right side up and I can see the color name.


  I only keep my BUs in the box. Lol.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> That's also why I joined Specktra (and started a blog), I didn't want to annoy him anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesssss! We live for the makeup talk!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 8, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yesssss! We live for the makeup talk!


 My boyfriend didn't even know what MAC was two years ago and now occasionally I get little black packages through my front door!!! I love makeup


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> My boyfriend didn't even know what MAC was two years ago and now occasionally I get little black packages through my front door!!! I love makeup


  Sweet. Lucky you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> My boyfriend didn't even know what MAC was two years ago and now occasionally I get little black packages through my front door!!! I love makeup


awwwwwww how sweet  He is a keeper for sure


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> I keep every single box for all my make-up (Limited edition or not)!! Uses up alot of extra room but I feel anxious if they aren't all in their boxes!!!! x


I keep my items stored in their boxes as well.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 8, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwwww how sweet  He is a keeper for sure


  He reckons I don't need anymore lipsticks, we all know that's not true!! :grouphug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I thought I was the only one that felt that way.  They are overpriced IMO.


They are totally way overpriced and this is from someone who bought 5 of  them! :haha: If it wasn't for the formula I would of stuck to my one that I bought for namesake.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 9, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> My boyfriend didn't even know what MAC was two years ago and now occasionally I get little black packages through my front door!!! I love makeup


  you've trained him well!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> My boyfriend didn't even know what MAC was two years ago and now occasionally I get little black packages through my front door!!! I love makeup


  awww.,.. that is so sweet of him. my husband hear my talk about certain lipsticks forever so when candy yum yum came back and was permanant every pink lipstick was candy yum yum and the same with purple lipsticks and heroine lol


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 10, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> awww.,.. that is so sweet of him. my husband hear my talk about certain lipsticks forever so when candy yum yum came back and was permanant every pink lipstick was candy yum yum and the same with purple lipsticks and heroine lol


  Typical man haha, my boyfriend couldn't believe it when I told him about liquid lipsticks.. He just couldn't understand how they worked


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Typical man haha, my boyfriend couldn't believe it when I told him about liquid lipsticks.. He just couldn't understand how they worked


  lol, he probably looked confused when you said liquid lipsticks. it's like we are trying to teach them chemistry lol


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 10, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> lol, he probably looked confused when you said liquid lipsticks. it's like we are trying to teach them chemistry lol


Hahah I think teaching him chemistry would be easier than explaining makeup and where every item goes on your face!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 10, 2015)

There is no way I'd buy a product just for special packaging. In fact, when I see special packaging, I groan inside because if I like the item, I'll have to she'll out extra money.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do keep most of my items in their packaging/ boxes because they make awkward items easy to store. Especially my MAC lipsticks. They sit in storage easier in the box and the name is on the top. So instead of storing them boxless and upside down I store them right side up and I can see the color name.


  Same.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Happy Monday Beauties! ​ A few of us here at Specktra Headquarters have been having this debate over our makeup collections and the need to collect everything in pretty packaging. So I wanted to reach out to our fellow makeup enthusiasts and ask: what do you all do when it comes to purchasing makeup in pretty packaging?​ Do you buy everything and hoard the entire collection just because it looks nice or do you skip it and save your money to purchase items that you will use?​ For me, I can answer those questions by reflecting on my purchases from the MAC Cosmetics Prabal Collection Launch. [See the picture below]​ Now, one lipstick from this launch cost $30.00. Of course, the collector in me had to have at least one of them just for the sake of collecting. However, sometimes I wonder if that purchase was really necessary. I mean, yes granted the packaging is very pretty but is it something that we haven't seen before?​ What do you guys think?​ I took a picture of the MAC Prabal Gurung and the Yves Saint Laurent lipstick for comparison purposes. ​
> 
> ​


  I'm Late to the original post...  I used to be of the mind that I didn't need fancy packaging, so why pay extra?  I bought a few pretty things like Fafi and Sunshrine, but not much.  Now, though, I honestly don't need any more make-up, so pretty packaging is my excuse to let myself buy something. Although I didn't get any of the Prabal things.  A little too expensive for me.   Seeing so many Specktrette's beautiful collections was part of what converted me, and seeing how much money people will pay for an old MAC item in special packaging.  I figure if I buy It and don't use it, I can always sell it later!


----------



## anditsrobbie (Jan 11, 2015)

The packaging looks gorgeous in pictures but doesn't have the feel of a true luxury item. The oversized creme colour base was an exception and I thought that looked and felt amazing. But I bought a few of the items simply to collect them knowing it wasn't worth the price. #lifeofamakeuphoarder


----------



## HappyHippy (Jan 14, 2015)

I do have enough so I can only replace things that I run out of. If I finish something I just want to replace it with something that is simmilair but has the prettiest packaging out there. Since I only have a minimal collection and look at it all day because it is stored on my desk I want something pretty to look at. For example I did splurged on RHSP because I love, love, love that movie but I won't buy anything in golden packaging.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 14, 2015)

burghchick said:


> Seeing so many Specktrette's beautiful collections was part of what converted me, and seeing how much money people will pay for an old MAC item in special packaging. I figure if I buy It and don't use it, I can always sell it later!


  No worries! That's the best thing about us here...we can keep the make up talk going for months!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 14, 2015)

anditsrobbie said:


> The packaging looks gorgeous in pictures but doesn't have the feel of a true luxury item. The oversized creme colour base was an exception and I thought that looked and felt amazing. But I bought a few of the items simply to collect them knowing it wasn't worth the price. #lifeofamakeuphoarder


  I only splurged on the lipsticks and glosses but I didnt venture out into the CCB. Now I wish that I had!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 14, 2015)

HappyHippy said:


> I do have enough so I can only replace things that I run out of. If I finish something I just want to replace it with something that is simmilair but has the prettiest packaging out there. Since I only have a minimal collection and look at it all day because it is stored on my desk I want something pretty to look at. For example I did splurged on RHSP because I love, love, love that movie but I won't buy anything in golden packaging.


  I did get a bunch of stuff from RHSP because I love the red/plum colors!


----------



## HappyHippy (Jan 14, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I did get a bunch of stuff from RHSP because I love the red/plum colors!


I went all out and bought everything I loved. Three lipsticks, the nailpolishes, glitters and the pigment. It was everything I would wear. Was thinking about buing the pallet just for the name but wouldn't indulge in a 6 pan pallet for just 2 shadows I would love and already have.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 14, 2015)

HappyHippy said:


> I went all out and bought everything I loved. Three lipsticks, the nailpolishes, glitters and the pigment. It was everything I would wear. Was thinking about buing the pallet just for the name but wouldn't indulge in a 6 pan pallet for just 2 shadows I would love and already have.


  How do you like everything? I only ended up with the pigment, lipsticks and the blush!


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll use the items in special/limited packaging.  But, if it's a powder and has a really pretty pattern on it, I go into hoarding mode.  So, I usually won't allow myself to buy them (like the chanel highlighter).


----------



## HappyHippy (Jan 14, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> How do you like everything? I only ended up with the pigment, lipsticks and the blush!


Since I was a kid I saw the movie and thought how amazing it would be if someday there would be a cosmetic collection of it. I that idea has never left me. I wach the movie at least one time a year and every year I said to my friends how amazing it would be if there would be a lip print on an actual lipstick instead of the lips being printed on just shirts and shotglasses. I always said that I didn't like the tension of MAC's limited editions but I would make an exception for Rocky Horror because I love the movie so much.

  I decided a while ago that I didn't need more then just basic make-up. One brown eyeshadow, one black one, one nude one, one red lipstick, one nude lipstick and so on. It became a lot less fun to put on my make-up before going out because there was no difference in my everyday or saturdaynight-look. I still loved the things I own but it became a bit boring.

  Because I always imagined how a Rocky Horror collection would look like and had some money to burn I just bought everything I thought I would wear. I was dreaming of a collection like this for so long I just didn't want skippers remorse. I decided I would wear the lipsticks and could use the glitters and the pigment to spice things up in the weekend. For the polishes I love the colour of formidable and at that time I just finished a bottle of red nailpolish so I bought Bad Fairy too. 

  I must say that I fell for it. I know its pure marketing but it worked. If it had not printed the lips on it, I wouldn't have bought so much. If I didn't became bored with al the stuff I already have I wouldn't have bought so much. If there wasn't some money to burn I wouldn't have bought so much. It was just so much going on at the same time I just took a plunge. Also there are no other movies I can think of that I would love to see in a collection so I just can't imagine that a situation like this will ever happen again. Still happy with everything I bought and no skippers remorse on the things I didn't get.


----------



## itsmeg (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm guilty of buying a product for the packaging & hoarding at least one item from a collection that interest me! lol! my wallet hates me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

itsmeg said:


> I'm guilty of buying a product for the packaging & hoarding at least one item from a collection that interest me! lol! my wallet hates me


  You are among good company.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 15, 2015)

HappyHippy said:


> Since I was a kid I saw the movie and thought how amazing it would be if someday there would be a cosmetic collection of it. I that idea has never left me. I wach the movie at least one time a year and every year I said to my friends how amazing it would be if there would be a lip print on an actual lipstick instead of the lips being printed on just shirts and shotglasses. I always said that I didn't like the tension of MAC's limited editions but I would make an exception for Rocky Horror because I love the movie so much.
> 
> I decided a while ago that I didn't need more then just basic make-up. One brown eyeshadow, one black one, one nude one, one red lipstick, one nude lipstick and so on. It became a lot less fun to put on my make-up before going out because there was no difference in my everyday or saturdaynight-look. I still loved the things I own but it became a bit boring.
> 
> ...


  That's an amazing story! You make me want to go out and watch it now...Yes I hoarded the lippies and never even seen the movie!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are among good company.


  Beauty addicts!


----------



## CCKK (Jan 15, 2015)

To me packaging says alot: it is what initally draws me in.  I use to buy some things due to packaging even if they looked scary on me. I got wrapped up in the hype. Finally, I am at  point that yes the packaging still grabs my attention but how it looks keeps it.


----------



## HappyHippy (Jan 15, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> That's an amazing story! You make me want to go out and watch it now...Yes I hoarded the lippies and never even seen the movie!


Go watch it, it's a classic.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 16, 2015)

CCKK said:


> To me packaging says alot: it is what initally draws me in.  I use to buy some things due to packaging even if they looked scary on me. I got wrapped up in the hype. Finally, I am at  point that yes the packaging still grabs my attention but how it looks keeps it.


  Have you seen pics of the MAC Cinderella collection? What do you think about that?


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

After years of a practical makeup collection, something has changed in me the last year.... so most of the time I can't resist pretty packaging.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

stylabell said:


> After years of a practical makeup collection, something has changed in me the last year.... so most of the time I can't resist pretty packaging.


  It is beautiful on the eyes!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> mango13 said:
> 
> 
> > I like special packaging, however I wouldn't buy a product that I didn't like just so I can have the pretty packaging on a shelf. I buy make up to use it, not just to look at it. If a product has a pretty design on it like Camelia de Plume or The Simpsons I take a picture before using it. Having make up that I don't use or don't like to use would bother me and I would see it more as clutter rather than a pretty LE product. Laura Mercier's Spring Eyeshadow/Face palette is absolutely beautiful, but I would only use two out of the six eyeshadows and I overall don't like face and eye products in one palette. I thought about buying it, but having four shadows that I wouldn't use or would have to force myself to use defeats the purpose for me.
> ...


  I have the Camelia de Plume highlighter and this Spring's blush, and even though I intended to use it, I just can't get myself to actually do it and use it. Until now, I haven't been a MAC addict, but yes, there are some other brands where I totally absolutely NEED the special item from. Like last year's Dior's spring palette.  Or a special blush/ highlighter.  Especially from the holiday colletions.  I only have issues with using it when it as a pretty print, like that highlighter or blush.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I only have issues with using it when it as a pretty print, like that highlighter or blush.


  Oh those sound perfect! I'll be honest I have that Camelia highlighter sitting in my ediva. Never. Touching. It. Lol!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 12, 2015)

I had to image-google ediva.  I kind of wonder why I never heard of it until now????  I use the big beauty cases from Estee Lauder's yearly blockbuster to store my makeup (not including my nail polish).  I have about 4 of them full...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 18, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I use the big beauty cases from Estee Lauder's yearly blockbuster to store my makeup (not including my nail polish). I have about 4 of them full...


  Pics!! I want to see this collection!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 19, 2015)

I will take pics, lol   Do you people also keep the cardboard boxes in which your makeup comes? I do for some special items, but not for everything.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I do for some special items, but not for everything


  I keep the special limited edition packaging!


----------

